# Creepy! 97.7 FM



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Anyone hear that weird computerized countdown on 97.7? We actually had some frightened girls come into the station to ask about it, thinking it was a countdown to a terrorist attack. I guess it's just the radio station taking some kind of stand againt censorship by the FCC.

Anyone else get any calls/reports about this tonight?


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*Rap lovers not too WILD over station's change*
By *Jesse Noyes*
Boston Herald Business Reporter
Tuesday, August 22, 2006 - Updated: 12:01 AM EST

*T*he FM dial got a lot more limited for Boston's hip-hop fans yesterday as Entercom Communications said it's buying 97.7 WILD-FM and bumping its urban music format in favor of a simulcast of rock station WAAF starting today. 
Entercom agreed to purchase 97.7 for $30 million from Radio One Inc., which also runs WILD 1090-AM. The deal will extend the reach of WAAF (107.3-FM), which is located about 35 miles west of the city and has a fairly weak signal in downtown Boston. 
"It's like putting 'AAF on a super amplifier," said Julie Kahn, vice president and market manager for Entercom Boston. 
The move will end hip-hop's reign on the station and leave local competitor WJMN-FM (Jam'n 94.5) the sole station on the FM dial for rap music. That had members of the Hub's urban music scene voicing their displeasure. 
"Its terrible," said rapper Ed Anderson, who goes by the pseudonym Edo G. "I mean, we don't have black radio in Boston as it is, now we really don't have black radio in Boston." 
Though the purchase isn't expected to close until later this year, Entercom expects to begin broadcasting WAAF on 97.7 today. Late night, the station broadcast a robotic-sounding countdown. No DJS, commercials or music were played. 
The deal will result in a significant number of layoffs among 97.7's staff, said Zemira Z. Jones, vice president of operations at Radio One. Approximately 20 to 25 people work at WILD, he added. 
In addition, WILD's AM sister station 1090 will adjust its format. Radio One will move the Tom Joyner morning show from 97.7 FM to AM-1090. News talk programming will be discontinued on WILD 1090 and replaced with contemporary inspirational and gospel music, Jones said. 
Also cut will be the Jimmy Myers (talk) show, said Tony Bennis, former producer of the show, adding "despite the fact that it was exceeding and doing really important things in Boston." 
Jones said WILD-FM has been an "underperforming station. "Our goal is to operate in a top performing way," he said 
Entercom's purchase of 97.7 comes on top of a $262 million deal with CBS Corp. for 15 FM stations in Austin, Cincinnati, Memphis and Rochester, NY. 
Entercom recently completed a deal with the Boston *Red Sox* to retain broadcasting rights of the club's games. The Sox were highly interested in expanding the team's network on additional FM stations, which could mean some games will end up on one of the stations Entercom is buying. 
"It's not a plan today, but don't rule anything out," Kahn said.

.....I guess the only Rap station left now is JAM'N 94.5.....


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

That's pretty sweet to hear that WAAF will be able to be heard in Boston now. Aside from WBCN, there really isn't another mainstream Rock channel for us city folks. I like WFNX but their playlist can be a bit weird sometimes.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, I'm happy about it! 'AAF is my favorite station... but it was still weird last night, the Lt. called over to Brockton PD who said it was a protest by the station, LOL.

Rumors in police departments, whoda thunkit?!?


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

Quincy got a few calls. This station is based in Marina Bay in Quincy. People thought the station was taken over by terrorists....nice time we live in.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, they are saying some weird things like, "T minus 17 hours, 15 minutes, 4 seconds - your body is making checks that angels can't cash."

"T minus 11 hours, 43 minutes, 10 seconds - In that time, there will be a big surprise."

"T minus 9 hours, 5 minutes, fifty-four seconds - my humps, my humps, my lovely lady lumps!"


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

I call conspiracy theory that 'AAF is already in some sort of control, and this is some kind of publicity stunt.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

> "Its terrible," said rapper Ed Anderson, who goes by the pseudonym Edo G. "I mean, we don't have black radio in Boston as it is, now we really don't have black radio in Boston."


I've never listened to the station, but black radio?? :roll: BET on television isn't enough?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I remember when that station started I was in high school, and for the first week it was on, they just loop-played the song "Wild Thing" over and over again.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:blink: WOW

I remember that too, but it was only like 2 years ago! Wasn't it? Holy crap, I'm old and senile.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Wanna bet there will now be a bunch of whine-bags talking about "discrimination" and demanding radio "affirmative action"?:

The (insert your favorite federally recognized victim's group here) community is "electromagnetically challenged".

Coming soon: T-shirts with the greek letter Lambda covered by a red circle and slash!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Wanna bet there will now be a bunch of whine-bags talking about "discrimination" and demanding radio "affirmative action"?:
> 
> The (insert your favorite federally recognized victim's group here) community is "electromagnetically challenged".
> 
> Coming soon: T-shirts with the greek letter Lambda covered by a red circle and slash!


For sure, they will definitely be out picketing with signs and shit that say "WE WANT HIP HOP BACK" and shouting "we want hip hop, When do we want it? Now!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Mikey682 said:


> I remember when that station started I was in high school, and for the first week it was on, they just loop-played the song "Wild Thing" over and over again.


Hahaha I remmeber that too. I think that was like 6 years ago, though. I was in high school too. It went on for like 3 days.


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

I actually met a few guys from that radio station.. DJ Chubby Chub and China Doll... it was a good station when it "was" a radio station... i think LBD, Little Big Daddy went over to JAMN 94.5..


----------

